# Adoption Stories



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had a pretty upsetting day and could use some happy thoughts... One of my favorite thing about working with animals is seeing them find their way into their very own loving, forever home. Please, I would love to hear everyone's adoption stories, the story behind finding their fur babies and bringing them home!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

When I started volunteering for the local rescue group, I promised my dad I wouldn't bring home any cats (he thought my *one* I already had was too many!).
A couple weeks later, some lady dropped off a black cat. I don't know what the reason was, as I was busy elsewhere, and never bothered to really ask (as I hadn't planned on even taking her anyway!). Well, at the end of the day, we couldn't find anybody that would foster her. So I said "I guess I could take her, just for the weekend, and that would give you time to find somebody else".
Nobody was found, so I ended up keeping her the whole week. Brought her back to adoptions on Saturday. Still nobody had room...so another week. And another....and another...
Eventually I just figured that I would foster her. So I brought her every Saturday - after wrestling her into the carrier, which she absolutely feared. Actually, I don't think she minds the carrier so much. It's the cage at adoptions. That big pet store, with all the strange smells, noises, people mulling about (and some poking their fingers through the bars to tease the cats and be amused by the reaction).
Almost impossible to adopt, as she got several things going against her:
* Adult. Only a couple years old, but out of the "cute kitten" stage.
* Black. "Bad luck", of course :roll:
* Is a "mean/bad" cat... because every time somebody came near her cage (even if they were just walking by, not even stopping to look at her), she would hiss and growl and sometimes swat. I kept trying to explain that she was just scared of the strange environment, but apparently very few people really understand...or care.

SO! I quit bringing her to adoptions, and just kept her at home with her picture/profile up on PetFinder. Well, after 2 years, the supervisor told me I might as well just keep her. So I filled out adoption papers - but didn't have to pay the fee, since I guess my volunteering made up for that.

I think she was abused a bit by her other owners. When I first got her, I couldn't get within reach. She would flinch and skitter away when I reached my hand out, like she thought I would hurt her. While she's not that bad now, and I _can_ pet her, she still has more the attitude of "You will pet me when I allow it. I can touch you, but you can't touch me" sort of thing. She'll be on the bed at night, but not snuggled against me...just curled up at the foot of the bed.
I'm not upset at not having a "lap cat", so don't expect her to change too much. If she does, eventually, that's okay... if not, that's okay too. At least now she's safe and pampered! ^_^

Her name was Lily, but she just doesn't seem like a Lily to me. For one thing, she's not white. For another, she's not very dainty, either! So I thought of something that fit better.... since she's all black (like outter space), with only a few smudges of white (like random clouds), I named her Nebula.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have always considered myself a dog person, I have always wanted a dog. I moved into a new little (tiny!) place and was looking on Craigslist for free patio furniture. I saw Cinderella's ad in the Free section, cleverly worded, her stepsisters were jealous of her beauty, etc. Something about her just touched me. In this new place, I was allowed to have cats, but no dogs. I thought about it all weekend, and on Monday, I called and went to go meet her. The guy said she had litter box issues and the other cats picked on her, so he'd been keeping her in his spare bathroom since he bought his new house. (A house FULL of cats and dogs.) As the conversation went on, I realized he had been in his new place NINE months! He brought her out to me and she was a mess! Hadn't been groomed since forever, I was literally covered in white hair, poor little thing clung to me for dear life. And all I could think was that I did NOT want this cat! The last thing I need in a new place with hardwood floors is a cat that pees all over the place and sheds like mad. But as he was putting her back in the bathroom, after prying her off me, I asked if she knew her name, and he said, "I don't know, I don't really talk to her." 

That did it. I decided then and there that I would take her and find her a better home. So I left his house with Cinderella, her filthy litterbox, a horrible old cat carrier and cans of tuna, which he'd been feeding her (not tuna-flavored cat food, actual cans of tuna). And absolutely no idea of what to do with a cat.

I let her out of the carrier right into the litter box, so she'd know where it is - not that I had any hopes of her using it. I turned the lights down low and went into the bedroom. She immediately ran under the bed. I put some tuna in a bowl and put it down by the bed. After a while, she crept out and inspected the tiny little house. To her delight, there were NO other animals!! And she used the litter box! I was so happy, that would make it much easier to find her a new home. 

But by the end of that first night, she was on my bed, sleeping with me, and in my heart forever.

And shortly after that, I joined Cat Forum, where I quickly learned that she shouldn't be eating tuna. :grin:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I feed a strays' colony downstairs. One very stormy night, it was raining heavily and I had finished feeding the cats and was in the building lobby with 2 of the strays whom I allowed inside and on the lobby sofa for the night for shelter. Suddenly I heard arguing from the parking lot. I could hear the building super scolding someone, then I realized he was telling a cat: "Don't be silly! Come in already!" I heard them argue for some time (the cat would whine back at him) so I went to see. It was a huge, white cat, and he was begging by the door of the building from the parking lot, but wouldn't come in. I had a little milk leftover that I'd given the other cats (I had 4 strays sheltered that night in the building) and gave it to him. When he finished lapping, I closed the door behind him, but the scent of the other cats freaked him out and he started dashing to the doors yelling to be let out. I tried to persuade him to stay but in the end I had to let him go and last I saw of him he was in a puddle of muddy rain, crying in the parking lot. It broke my heart.

A couple days later I started seeing him in the feeding station where I feed my strays. I noticed he was friendly, but with time I realized he must've been a house cat, because he was so naturally friendly. He'd sit on my lap for as long as I'd let him. He was always by the supermarket.

I started getting him used to following me into the lobby of the building, but he'd only come up to the door and leave because of the other strays that are often there. One day, though, he followed me into the lobby and didn't freak when I closed the door, even if the other cats were around. He slept for a long time on my lap in my arms, his head on my arm like a baby, his belly exposed. I then realized that he wouldn't last in the street. He doesn't belong there.

I was lucky that one day I succeeded in making him follow me all the way up the stairs (5 floors!) and into my apt. I then gave him a treat and cautiously closed the door behind him, which he didn't mind. I didn't let him out again, and he never asked either.

I looked everywhere for his owners, I was convinced I'd find them, but nothing. One day I had to face the hard truth: he had no owners looking for him. We were both very sad that night, holding onto each other. My landlord had also given the final NO. My father, my last family, was dying in the hospital. I put the cat back in the street and my soul hurt like it was being ripped in two.

I shared the story on the Feral Cats forum and got a kick in the **** for leaving the cat outside. I got advise from 2 people I know in real life too, and one offered to let the cat live in her yard with the other strays there. The landlord gave me 2 weeks to put him back in the street. The supermarket guard told me "if you care for this cat, take him home, because he's always going into the supermarket and I kick him out every time. We're all fed up." I decided to keep him for *3* weeks and then take him to my friend's yard.

By the end of the 3 weeks, I didn't even remember that I had a plan to take him somewhere else. My father died and my cat was all my family. It was clear to me that wherever the landlord sent my cat, I'd follow my cat.

Today we celebrate one month of living together. He's passed his vet tests with flying colors, he's transitioned to a raw diet, and today I'm getting him an engraved tag so everyone knows he's mine.

A couple days ago, the supermarket staff decided to tell me the story: the cat was being fed and pampered by the previous guard, some patrons complained about the cat always hanging around the supermarket, they said it'd bring disease and demanded the cat be removed from the surroundings. Other patrons complained to the Soc. for the Protection of Animals and prepared a lawsuit. The cat got a lawyer. The guard that took care of him was transferred to another branch. The cat remained alone and starving in the rain, and that's when I met him.

The first year of his life is still a mystery, though. 

Photos of Prince in my profile album.

I just asked if he has something to add, but he only sent you all a yawn and went back to sleep... I guess no news is good news!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've told his story before but... I'm always happy to talk about The Mow.

When my husband and I divorced I moved into an apartment and he got custody of the cat and dog. I was ok for awhile but then I started missing having someone waiting for me when I got home so I went to the local Humane Society to find a cat.

I knew exactly what I wanted. A grey striped tabby with a doglike personality. I looked @ 3 cats and the volunteer told me they had one more in the community cat room that had been there for a long time. I decided to check him out. 

I briefly patted the cat on the shelf when I walked in and I remember thinking "wow, he's common looking" and headed for the grey tabby. I was trying to coax the grey out from under a shelf when I felt someone poking me in the back. I turned around and the common looking cat MROWED right in my face. Rinse and repeat that three times so I finally paid some attention to the cat formerly known as Woody (now MowMow). I still didn't want him and started to walk out but he was pawing at my shoulder as I passed him. The volunteer told me that he'd been there a while and hadn't let anyone handle him much. That he struggled during vet exams and didn't like to be held. He was listed as an independant cat that wasn't overly friendly.

I told her to wrap him up, I'd take him. Once home I learned that his struggling was due to pain from UTI and serious ear infections. He's never struggled when I held OR medicated him or groom him or clip his nails.... He just deals with it and forgives me instantly.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love reading these stories!

We had just lost our beloved Rookie to epilepsy in February 2008. She was my first cat ever and I was devastated. When we were at the vet's office having her put to sleep, I said to my husband, "_Over my dead body_ will we get another cat." I was just heartbroken and didn't want to put myself through it again.

But that's before I realized how empty the house seemed without a furball to lavish attention on. Within 4 days I was looking at the SPCA listings. You know, it can't hurt to look. Of their 300 cats I had my eye on an orange cat named Fred who was declawed and "very affectionate." Ding ding ding, we have a winner.

On March 9 we went to the SPCA and asked for Fred. In the arms of a volunteer out came Fred, who was being kept in a back area where he couldn't even have been seen by potential adopters. I'll never forget the happy, excited look on his face as he was carried out of that cage, where they said a sign on his door called him a "cage-darter." We went to a small office where we could meet him. 

I've never seen anything like it. Fred was immediately purring like a Harley, rubbing against us, lifting himself up to touch noses, sniffing around, and being the happy-go-lucky cat that Rookie had never been. The SPCA woman said, "You're showing yourself very well today, Fred." The comment from his first owner on the paperwork was, "Very lovable. Needs a lot of attention." Didn't that turn out to be the truth.

So it was all over, this was our boy. To my surprise, the SPCA woman said that because we had adopted there before, we could take him home that day. We had gotten rid of all of our cat supplies when Rookie died. (It's something I do in times of great loss.....get rid of everything that might remind you of them. It's how I cope.) Anyway, we left him at the SPCA, rushed off to Petsmart and bought everything new, and went back and picked him up. He'll be 5 in May.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I too love adoption stories. I know I've posted mine before, so I'll just throw a link to it.  http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-ca...-rochelles-story-how-i-became-cat-person.html


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I love your stories! :cat

Gatito's story:. We (my boyfriend and I) rescued Gatito from a Home Depot parking lot when he was around 2 months old (November 2009). I'm pretty sure he was abandoned there (people...). Poor thing, he was in a terrible condition: worms, fleas, a severe case of conjunctivitis and URI, seriously undernourished... First vet we took him to said he wouldn't make it. He was wrong: after months of treatment and love he got well and became the beautiful -and huge- cat he is now. (Thanks to Lorena our vet)

Here's a picture of the first day, you could hold him in your hand










This was exactly a year ago, such a cutie










This is Don Gatito today, not always happy about being held









Coming Soon: Chiquis' story


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

when at my parents on the thanksgiving trip we got yeti, he had a sister. we watched and handled both kittens for about 4 days, yeti loved to be inside, loved to play with the indoor cat toys, his sister when brought in, kept wanting back out. wasn't thrilled about being handled. the neighbor called to tell my parents that their neice wanted (and was allowed) to get a kitten, the choice was made that yeti to be was going with us. the girl(about 12years old) came over with her parents, she picked up what had been a sqirmmy little kitten, it went limp in her arms and turned on the purr box.. pixie as she is now known had found her person..


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Doesn't this thread strike a chord in everyone's hearts? It reminds me of the other thread about our furkids being sent to us just when we need someone the most.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, it's really touching to hear how many people have really put themselves out for an animal. We have to remind ourselves that there are tons of animal lovers out there who are trying to do the right thing. You just don't hear about those people on the news.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

My dear lovable Sherlock, we had just moved into these apartments last year and I wanted a cat. So we went to a shelter and they had a big cat room that was mostly glass so the cats could look out and see the sun. There were about ten cats in that room, and I made my rounds with my husband. I had no idea what I wanted. But the cats I tried to initiate contact with either ignored me, and a couple swatted at me or tried to bite me. So we were about to leave when i decided to just sit down on this bench they had in there and just see what would happen. Then Sherlock came out. I don't know where he had been the whole time, but he just slowly walked up to me and sat in my lap, looked at me and meowed. And I just knew, he was meant for me. His name was Booker then, we changed it to Sherlock because of his very inquisitive nature. He is such a laid back little guy. I adore him.

Sasha was abandoned in the parking lot near my car. She was barely 6 weeks old at the time, very tiny and dirty. My chinchillas actually weighed more than her at the time. She had a URI and fleas. I took her to the only shelter that was open at that time and they pretty much said they'd put her to sleep because they couldn't do anything for her there. She looked at me and gave me this sad little meow and I knew I had to keep her. I took her to the vet, I gave her her medicine and nursed her back to health and now she is about 6 months old, almost 7 pounds, and a charming little princess. Sherlock loves her and they both get along wonderfully. So it turned out well.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It was back in July 2000 and my friend Greg and I were doing a long bicycle ride. We started at my house and went all the way down into Dutchess County, about 25 miles. 

We were breezing along a quiet road when I saw a flash. A kitten? Yes, a kitten. It was tiny and ran into the brush so fast I nearly missed it. We got off our bikes to investigate. Sure enough, there it was, trying to run away and hide, a grayish kitten the size of a tennis ball. Way too small to leave out here in the middle of nowhere on its own.

The kitten was determined not to be caught. Even though it was so small it was fast and the bushes were thick. After 20 minutes and a few near grabs, I reluctantly gave up. But Greg was persistent. Suddenly we flushed it out into the road and Greg pounced. The tiny kitty bit him in what was surely one last desperate attempt to survive. Greg held on. After that, the kitten relaxed. 

We had a good look at it. Emaciated and dehydrated, it was pitiful. We gave it water from our bottles and a piece of Rice Krispie bar. Now what were we going to do? We were 25 miles from home but only about 3 miles from my cousin Margaret’s house. Poor Greg had to hold the kitty as best he could while I pedaled for help. Thank goodness Margaret was home; we grabbed her carrier and jumped in her car. I wedged my bike in the trunk. 

There was Greg, still gamely holding the kitten. Margaret took the kitty to her house while Greg and I pedaled home, got my car and drove back. Tigger went from a starved, desperate kitty to a cute little black and gray tabby in just a few weeks. 
He’ll be 11 this spring and sleeps next to my head every night. 
Sometimes when he's in a really affectionate mood I'll pet him and tell him the story of the day we found him. He seems to like this.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Greenport ferals said:


> Sometimes when he's in a really affectionate mood I'll pet him and tell him the story of the day we found him. He seems to like this.


That is such a touching story. You and your friend really knocked yourself out for him. I tell Murphy his adoption story too!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey really? Maybe I should tell Jack his story too. He likes having these cat conversations with me and I run out of topics sometimes. I do tell him how I'm so glad he came to my house instead of someone else's or wander in the park behind my house. I also tell him I'm glad he chose to come around my house in October just before the cold weather set in.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't really tell MowMow the whole story. When we're snuzzling sometimes I'll ask him how he got in the shelter and how thankful I am that he waited for me and didn't choose someone else.

If I ever found a true animal communicator that would be the first question I'd ask. Where MowMow came from and why his people gave him up because it's always BEYOND me. The only thing I can think of is death of an elderly owner, a home foreclosure and he couldn't go (I guess some people do sort of thing) or someone got really fed up with all his medical issues.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I bet it was the medical issues. When we adopted Rookie, the former owners had said they "couldn't take care of her anymore." It was only in hindsight later, after I saw all the medical issues she had, that I realized that was probably a glossed-over version of the truth. She peed all over the house, she had a ruptured anal gland, she suddenly had a limp, she had to be shaved from her terrible matts, and then she developed epilepsy. 

I had the luck to be able to confirm with Murphy's first owners what had really happened. The paperwork had said that he didn't get along with the other cat, so the SPCA had labeled him as a "must be an only cat." Through his vet records which were given to us, I was able to contact the first owner and first, reassure her that he was in a loving home, and secondly, ask if that was true. Sure enough, it was. I was glad to hear that people weren't labeling him as not playing well with others, if it wasn't even true.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes! I would ask that too! I really want to know Jack's full story. We're always curious and often ask him where he came from, if he is feral or stray..and if so, why would anyone give him up. He's such a good, sweet boy. He doesnt' raise a ruckus like Miu does. He doesn't zoom around the house.

The only reason for anyone to give him up, if he is indeed abandoned, would be that he is very talkative....he can talk your socks off..esp right before mealtimes. Non-stop, 'I'M HUNGRY!, MOOOOOMMY...OOH, My STOMACH!..MOOOOOOM'.

Yea Mowmow, I agree. Some ppl move and are somehow able to give their furkid up. How can they?! I will never understand.

But keep it coming! These stories are sooo heartwarming and help reinforce my faith in humanity.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Sherlock lived in the shelter almost his whole life. They had in his paperwork the history. Apparently he and his brother were found as strays around 6 months and then been in the shelter since. He had been transferred to that shelter a few months before I adopted him. He'll be 3 in June so he was in the shelter for a while. His brother wasn't there so I assumed he had been adopted out. But Sherlock is such a sweetie I just can't imagine how someone couldn't snatch him up. He had a bad URI according to his medical records, needed IV fluids and antibiotics for quite some time. I'm glad he pulled through and I'm glad he chose us. I sometimes wonder about his brother and where he could be, and you can tell he definitely loves having other cats around, so I'm glad he has Sasha to keep him company.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll never forget the day I first met Magneto. I was volunteering at the humane society and a cage full of kittens was brought it. Magneto was just a tiny white ball of fluff, skinny, dirty, big bat-ears. He and his siblings had been pulled out from under a porch and brought to the humane society. The day I first saw him, he was too small and sick to be up for adoption. I didn't see him after that- volunteers are not let into the isolation area. 

About a month later, I was finally moving in to my own place and ready to adopt my first cat. I was set on rescuing a cat from the shelter and so after my application was approved I headed over to check out the cats. I really didn't have anyone in mind... but then I saw him. Those goofy mismatched eyes, so wide and scared, his pink little nose... Nito definitely stood out from his siblings with his unique eyes, and so I took him into the little room to meet him. My boyfriend and sister were with me, and they called me crazy as I considered adopting this little 4 month old kitten who was cowering in the corner, terrified and hissing. He was unique, but he was anti-social and turned off anyone interested in him. Sure, I wanted a social, cuddly lap cat, but something in those scared eyes of his just clicked with me and my mind was set, despite the protests of my boyfriend and sister. I figured this shy boy would be quiet, and I needed a quiet cat at the request of my roommates. 

As I made my way out to the car, with my new kitten "Ice" in tow, I soon learned that my hopes for getting a quiet cat would be in vain. Nito yowled the whole way home. When we got home, I set up all his new stuff in my room, and he hid next to my bed for several hours. Luckily, my bed consisted of a mattress on the floor because I was temporarily staying at my mom's house so he couldn't hid under it. I laid on the mattress talking to him soothingly and soon he came out cautiously, and laid beside me, purring as I pet him. Turns out this scared little kitten was just a sensitive little softy all along! Very sensitive. From that moment on, he warmed up to me very quickly, but he liked me and only me. We decided to name him Magneto for random reasons, mostly my boyfriend's idea. But it seemed to fit him, and so it stuck. 

Nito formed a very close bond with me, but he had some issues at first. He wasn't good when meeting other cats, which was a challenge when I got Chica. But through these past few years together he has totally matured, and he is now a social, calm, loving cat and he is my soul mate! He never leaves my side. He is talkative and has the funniest personality. He always knows how to make me laugh :-D I'm definitely glad I chose to adopt the seemingly vicious and anti-social, skinny awkward little kitten that day, back in July of 08!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, let's see... I've never adopted a cat from the SPCA.

Lucky - My father was tearing down a stage in a building and heard some meowing. He found a little black kitten, too small to leave its mother, but it seems from all the commotion the little guy had been abandoned. My father placed him in a co-workers car and continued on with the work. Afterwards, he returned to car and couldn't find the kitten! The only thing he could think was that he had somehow escaped out the window that had been left open a crack. A few days later the co-worker told my father that he'd heard some meowing in the car, he'd taken it completely apart in search of the little guy. The little ball of fluff had wormed his way up behind the glove box and had been trapped! The co-worked wanted to keep him but I think my dad used me a leverage, since I really wanted a kitten. So home came Lucky.

Blaze (my avatar cat) 15 years old - After Lucky was gone we started looking for a new kitty eventually. There weren't a lot of kittens that time of year at the SPCA but a TNR lady had caught a bunch of feral kittens that had been living by dumpsters that were 6 months old. She brought Blaze over, he was scared and would only curl up on the couch and hiss at any sudden movement, but the lady said he could become a great cat given the chance. We decided to take him. While it took a few weeks for him to even move off the couch, and over a year for him to feel at home in the apartment at large, he became a very loving, talkative guy to the few people he knows. In fact often you just need to say something to him and he'll fall over and roll on to his back in hopes of scratches. He hasn't hissed in closer to 14 years, even when terrified. 

Blacky (banner cat) 11+ years old - My dad was leaving out leftovers and something was eating them. We eventually found out it was a black cat. She wouldn't let anyone close to her. I started bringing out the leftovers in the hopes that one day she'd let me close enough. We'd see her hanging around the house more and more, not just for food, but every time I'd try to get close to her she'd dash off. After a year or more of this, one day as I was stretched out on my stomach, slowly creeping my hand towards her (it was the closest I'd ever been able to get to her!) and I managed to brush against her whiskers. From that slight touch something must have clicked in her: This person might be ok. She allowed me to scratch her, she was purring and starved for attention. From that day on she would not run very far when I'd approach her, and when I'd sit on the ground, she'd come over for scratches. The slightest thing would set her off though, for a long time I had to very careful where I'd pet her if I didn't want my hand shreaded. I kept working at it, I moved on to trying to get her sitting in my lap, it took a long time, since she would bolt off almost immediately. Eventually, she didn't leave as quickly. I'd spend half and hour or more some days just sitting outside with her, getting her used to human companionship. Slowly she started to warm up to other family members as well. After one disastrous attempt to bring her inside where she went wild once the door was closed we opened up an old cat door that she began to use. The room it lead to never had anyone in it, and we would leave her food there. Slowly she became used to the house, with a lot of work on my part. I'd have to carry her my room just to get her used to the idea that I wanted her in there, it took a long time before she stopped trying to bolt out of my room within 10 seconds of being placed in it. Anyway, 8+ years later and she's a wonderful cat. Sleeps on me very night, sleeps on me when I'm at the computer, follows me around if I'm in the yard, follows us on walks sometimes; she's very laid back, even allowing tummy scratches.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh these are all so wonderful! Nothing makes me happier then hearing how wonderful people are and their willingness to reach out and change the world for one little life. Here are my little one's stories ~

I wish I knew Kent's story before coming to the shelter or how he ended up there. He was found one winter morning all alone, tied with a string around his neck to the gate. The shelter staff said he was the most petrified little kitten they've ever seen. They didn't handle him or work with him, they said they would just put a towel over him so that he would feel hidden and let him be. He was so afraid that they kept him living in isolation for the first year of his life, they said they hoped that he would break out of his shell if he stayed confined. They finally gave up and released him into general population with other kitties. He lived there for a year before I found him. The rest of his story is in my thread in Meet My Kitty. You would never know that Kent had any social issues now, he is such an amazing little guy. 

Autumn was in a hoarders home where she was abused and neglected. I'm not sure what made him decided to bring her to the shelter, she was the only cat out of his 45+ that he tried to surrender. She was petite and a ball of fury. She would not allow a single person to touch her and would strike like a cobra. When you gave her her food she would make sure to bloody you before eating. No hand or foot was safe. She would dart across the room just to come after you. Everyone was scared of her and the staff was wanting to put her down. I begged them to let me foster her. They wouldn't let me. Thankfully the director stepped down and a new director came in that let me try to foster her before taking such drastic measures as euthanasia. I set Autumn up in a safety room and slowly began working with her. She was confused and conflicted. She acted like she wanted to be with me but then would think twice about it and retaliate against me. I just stayed patient with her. I eventually introduced her with the rest of my little household. She was a perfect fit with my other kitties. The first night out she came to my bed and jumped up, curling next to my head. I was petrified that she was going to whip around and bite me on the face. I moved my hand and she turned and bit me, drawing blood like usual. My cat Kent turned around (he always sleeps next to me) hissed at her and whacked Autumn on the side of the head. She scampered off, and has never drawn blood from me since. She came a long way, she loved to cuddle and give soft head butts. She enjoyed playing and especially grooming. She is the resident beautician and grooms all the cats. I felt she was ready to come back to the shelter and to be adopted. Oh how angry she was! All of the volunteers and staff were still afraid of her so I was the only one interacting with her, and she was being quite bratty to everyone but me. The next day I showed her to some adopters. The man reached out to let her sniff him and she whipped around and latched onto his finger. I was shocked, it had been months since she had shown that sort of aggression. I whisked him away and knew in my heart what she wanted. I put her in a carrier and adopted little Autumn. As soon as I got home she came out of the carrier and started weaving in and out of my legs, purring in excitement. I think she knew that she was officially mine, she cuddled with me on the couch the whole evening. She has turned into such a wonderful cat and a perfect fit in my home. She still shows signs of her troubled past, like fear of starvation and uneasiness with quick moving hands and feet, but she has no aggression towards us and is very loving and cuddly. She likes to be rocked back and forth while you cradle her.

Mirage was born to a stray mother that wandered into the shelter. She was the first mother cat I've ever worked with. Her name was Melissa and it was obviously her first litter. Me,my mother, and sister who also volunteered were the only humans Melissa trusted. The other staff and volunteers treated her like she was dangerous from the very beginning. They were intimidated by her growling and fear. Melissa welcomed me on the journey of raising her kittens. She proudly would show me her belly and I could feel the little guys inside kicking and squirming. The night she went into labor she was scared, but she wanted me close to her side and would yowl frantically if I left. She gave birth to 4 gorgeous little ones. One of those cuties was Mirage. She was beautiful from the beginning. Melissa allowed me to handle her babies from day 1 and I think the both of us were determined to make them the most wonderful and well adjust little litter ever. She was an attentive mother and I felt like part mama too. I spent almost every day with the little family. Time passed and everyone found a home but Mirage. The black puff ball was definitely the bossiest of the litter but was so cute and had so much of her mother's gentle nature in her. I adopted Mirage, wanting so badly to keep a part of the little family with me. And wouldn't you know as fate would have it, that Mirage chose my husband to be her person lol. Mirage loves me and would like a cuddle now and again, but daddy is her everything and they share a very special bond. I have loved getting to watch her grow since the very beginning and seeing her blossom into such a confident girl.

Cloud came to the shelter at 4 weeks of age. He and his sister were found in some bushes. He was tiny and scared. I took the role of surrogate mother. I medicated him, helped wean him, and all the other things that came with being mama. But he seemed so frail. There were several times I came into the shelter and he would be so cold he could hardly move even though everyone else was fine. Me or my sister would hold him close and warm him back up. I knew that there was something wrong with him. I begged the old director to set a vet appointment up to have him looked at. She refused and said he was fine, that her friend that was a vet tech looked at him and nothing was wrong. His sister and all the other kittens his age were 4lbs and he was only 2lbs and so much smaller. Him and Mirage are only guessed to be a week apart in age. He was my little baby and the vet staff said it was obvious that he reacted to me as mama. I had adopted him and took him to the vet. That's where they listened to his little heart and were shocked. It was one of the loudest murmurs they had ever heard. His x-rays showed that he was going into heart failure and also showed how huge the heart was. I took him to a cardiologist who helped figure out what was going on and got him on meds to help with the heart failure. He is no longer in heart failure, but I know I am on borrowed time. I try to make it a point to have a special moment with him every day knowing it could be his last. I didn't know his needs would be this severe and have racked up a pretty penny in debt, but I made a commitment to him and I have been his mommy for all but 4 weeks of his life. I love my little boy very much.

Those are their stories in a little more detail. I can't wait to keep hearing other experiences. Several already have touched my heart and brought a tear to my eye. Thanks for sharing :kittyturn


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

*passes the tissues around, wipes glasses, blows nose and continues reading*

More stories, please!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Well, I told Nebbie's... guess I should tell Paizly's too.

I had never really had a "real" pet cat of my own. There were plenty out in the yard, that were kind of barn cats (we don't have a barn... some of them would share the dog house with the dog, or go into an old tool shed that had a broken door), but not feral. We fed them every day (cheapest grocery store kibble), and played with them when we were outside, but didn't really care for them _properly_.
After a while we just quit having new cats, and the remaining got killed off by cars, old age, and other various hazards of being outside. The dog died of old age too, and we never got another one.

My parents divorced, and I stayed living with my dad. Some new cat had started hanging around, and I think we left out food ever so often, but didn't really pay much attention to it. Summer of 2001, a litter of kittens was born under the back porch. One day, the mother was leading them off for exploring/hunting training/whatever. The last kitten in the row was doing more of a bunny hop walk than a tottling/scampering like the rest of them. I got curious, and went to see why it was "off"-beat from the others.
No back legs! They ended about halfway down, in just stubs.
At first I wondered if my dad had gotten her with the lawn mower. No, that would be impossible...the kitten would've run away from the noisy thing before it even got that close. And they weren't mangled, just sort of...ended. So I figure the umbilical cord got wrapped around her lower end (her tail is short too, when you hold her up by the scruff of the neck it ends where the legs do).

I figure she wouldn't be able to hunt properly or run from predators very well like that. So I took her in - much to my dad's annoyance (doesn't like animals in the house).
As she was my first "real" pet cat, I had no idea how to deal with her. I fed her KMR for a good week, simply because she was a kitten. Then I did canned food... eventually kibble softened with a bit of warm water.
The litter box I used was a low-edged roasting pan, because she couldn't quite climb over the edges of a regular litter box.

It took me nearly 2 weeks to name her. I'm really picky about names, their meanings and origins and the ties to what's being named. I finally decided on Paizly because of the swirly-type markings she had on her rump (they're now evened out a bit). And weird spelling, just to make it unique.


I remember when I got sick after getting her, and she kept wanting to snuggle. As I never really had a cat before (or an indoor pet, for that matter), I was afraid I'd get her sick. But after she kept insisting, I called the vet and asked if it was okay and if I should get her medicine in case she needed it. I got reassured I couldn't give her a human respiratory illness. I was so glad! I didn't want her to be miserable, too!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a few. 

Mocha I found while taking a study break outside the dorms at college. It was the middle of the night and I had a Chemistry final the next day. I was sitting on a bench and up comes this cat, preggers out to next week. And she is so sweet. She just purrs and rubs and is so sweet. I tucked her under my shirt and brought her up to my dorm room (no pets allowed). I think we fed her sardines and yogurt that first night. The next morning I left for my test and when I got back, there were four little mewing, wriggling, alien-kitten creatures in my closet with momma cat who looked proud as punch of herself. At the end of the semester, mom and babies made the trip back home with me with a view of finding them homes. Over the course of the summer, the kittens were all adopted out, but no interest in sweet momma kitty. My circumstances changed at the end of the summer and I was moving into my own place and could have pets, so I kept her. She passed away a few years ago of xylitol toxicity

Tyler was Mocha's kitten. I adopted him out TWICE and both times they brought him back saying he was unsocialized and feral. But in my care and my home, he was loving, confident, playful and oh so very sweet. I decided he had just chosen me and wouldn't accept any subsitutions. I only had him 5 short years before I lost him to lymphoma. 

One morning I was driving to work and saw a cat get hit by a car right in front of me. I pulled over and picked up the cat who was obviously hurt, but purring and never offered to bite. He was a lovely orange and white boy. Again, I was going to fix him up and find him a home, but he had other ideas. Kobie, as he was known, was to be my heart cat. He had an incredible personality. He had this way with other cats, they all loved him. He fit right in with my bunch immediately (I had no idea how to do introductions properly then) By the time he healed from his fractured hip and pelvis he was so tightly wormed into my heart that you couldn't pry him from my cold dead hands. It was a tough ten years, and we went through a lot together. I miss him every day. 

Sully was brought into the clinic where I worked one afternoon just a few weeks after Mocha died. He was an arrogant little kitten, beautiful in every way, and dragging his mangled left foreleg. Once again, he never offered to bite or reacted fearfully towards me. He was set to go into a "rescue" group (and I use the term loosely) after his amputation, but I just couldn't let him go into that place. Without going into too much detail, imagine the worst cat hoarder you've ever seen then imagine worse, and you'd have this place. Healthy cats went in, and were dead in a few weeks to months. So I brought him home, with every intention of keeping him. My first cat I got with no intention to adopt out to someone else. My Success story! He too fit right into my home. He could not be contained and was immediately all over the house and into everything. The resident cats accepted him right away. He just slotted right in! We thought he was a pretty naughty kitty, but we hadn't met Ninja yet. 

Ninja was brought into my clinic with his littermates when he was only a few days old. The kittens were found on someone's boat and he just tossed them into the water. They were pulled out right away by an observer. Sadly, ninja was the only one to survive. I bottle raised him. It was smack in the middle of kitten season so we had several other bottle kittens we were raising to act as his surrogate littermates, but Ninja was a world apart. he started purring when he was five days old. I've never known a bottle baby to purr that young! he loved to lay in my hand and me rub his tummy after feedings. (he still does this) Even before his eyes opened and ears opened, he would cry for me and only settle down if I was holding him, no one else. 
During this period, my beloved Kobie fell very ill. Ninja was about 5 weeks old at that point and I started leaving him at the clinic because I felt Kobie needed my full attention. I thought this was best because, again, I had no intention of keeping Ninja. Shortly afterward, I ended up having emergency surgery and was out of work for two weeks, so I didn't see him at all during that period. I was focusing all my attention on Kobes, who sadly passed away despite my efforts. Losing Kobie was so devastating, I felt like I was imploding and my insides were being sucked into a black hole. I needed something to help fill this void or my grief was going to kill me. Enter Ninja. he was still at the clinic despite being of adoption age. All of his cage mates had gone to new homes and poor little Ninja was all alone. I put off bringing him home, to give anyone else a chance to adopt him, but in the end, it was meant to be. I brought him home and he completely runs my life now. I love him to pieces. God gave me Ninja when I needed him most.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Rather than type it all out again, I'll just post links to my adoption stories.

First up is the story of Midnight, Star and Lucky: http://www.catforum.com/forum/42-say-meow/90244-hi-i-joined-2-days-ago-so-heres-my-intro.html

Smokey's story can be found here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-ov...-thomas-laurent-prater-3-32-09-1-14-11-a.html

I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

You guys sure know how to bring a girl to tears right before bedtime! Thanks so much for sharing, these are so touching and are such a testimony to how beyond special the bond between cats and people are.


----------

